# difference of Win&Win Inno Ex Prime and Inno Ex Power



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the Powers are made out of carbon nano tubes and the Primes are just standard carbon fiber. Carbon nano tubes are supposedly the strongest man made substance ever made. A special super weave of carbon stands. Not sure why that would be good to put in limbs but they sure are nice. Again, I'm not 100% on this though so I'll have to go read up on it.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

super weave of carbon strands*


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Never owned them but have played with them on friends bows. Prime tend to be a smoother limb to draw. The weight on your fingers tends to remain consistent all the way to full draw. Power limbs to me felt as if the weight tends to increase in the latter part of drawing, felt as if the stacked so to speak.
Note: I shoot 68" limbs at 29" draw, these limbs I played with were 70" limbs so didn't expect to feel any stacking. Just my 2c.

Nifty

Reaching for the Sky... not the Hoyt....


----------



## Jean-M'arc (Oct 10, 2012)

dylpickleeeeeee said:


> First of all, I am not about to buy the Win&Win Innow Ex Prime or the Inno Ex Power but I was just curiose what the difference was between the two as they are close in price but I see many archers using the Prime over the Power even though the Power is more expensive.



Inno EX Prime - Nano *wood* core / High modulus carbon
Inno EX Power - Nano *foam* core / High modulus carbon


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

It seems like many archers go for the Primes instead of the Powers, is there a specific reason for that? do they like the smoothness of the draw more?


----------



## archerynooblol (Nov 6, 2010)

I believe the foam core is more consistent to make as opposed to wood primarily because you can't manufacture wood: you cut if off the tree and have to work with what you have. Because you make the foam, you can manipulate it's properties to what you want. For instance, foam can be more resistant to temperature variations than wood.

Allegedly, wood core limbs are more stable to hold at draw but foam core limbs will be faster. I got this second hand, so don't quote me on this.

AN


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

so archers go for the Primes because they are more stable?


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

Or maybe just because ex primes are cheaper.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

When I was considering buying new limbs to move on from my Samick Athlete limbs I tried both the Primes and the Powers. The Primes felt far far smoother to me throughout the draw cycle. The Powers were an aggressive limb by comparison. Loaded up heavy and kept going. I was unimpressed with the feel of the Powers. It felt like I was doing extra work for no benefit as the arrow speeds are very similar between the two limbs. The Primes were smoother than my Athletes and were top of my list of limbs to buy until I started looking into smoothness and speed differences. 

I would say both are very good sets of limbs. Quality is as good as you would expect from top end limbs I just couldn't get on with the feel of the Powers, too harsh on the draw for my liking. I would have bought the Primes if I hadn't liked the performance of the Border Hex 6 limbs as much as I do.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

anmactire said:


> When I was considering buying new limbs to move on from my Samick Athlete limbs I tried both the Primes and the Powers. The Primes felt far far smoother to me throughout the draw cycle. The Powers were an aggressive limb by comparison. Loaded up heavy and kept going. I was unimpressed with the feel of the Powers. It felt like I was doing extra work for no benefit as the arrow speeds are very similar between the two limbs. The Primes were smoother than my Athletes and were top of my list of limbs to buy until I started looking into smoothness and speed differences.
> 
> I would say both are very good sets of limbs. Quality is as good as you would expect from top end limbs I just couldn't get on with the feel of the Powers, too harsh on the draw for my liking. I would have bought the Primes if I hadn't liked the performance of the Border Hex 6 limbs as much as I do.


So many archers probably like a more smooth feeling than an aggressive feeling


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

nifty said:


> Or maybe just because ex primes are cheaper.


well i guess 50 dollars is a lot but if you are spending 600 bucks wouldnt you just want to get the limb you like?


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo (Oct 16, 2011)

I shoot ex-primes (wood)...they are smoother then ex-powers (foam) and a tiny bit slower so if you shoot higher poundage you shoot primes, if you struggle with reaching distance you choose powers..., but I think main reason you see much more ex-primes is the fact that all top guys (who shoot W&W) shoots ex-primes


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I think most of it is marketing baloney. I still shoot my OLD Winacts. They get the arrows down to the targets just fine, no problems. Manufacturers HAVE to come up with something new every year to keep the manufacturing lines moving, payrolls paying and stock holders happy.


----------



## dylpickleeeeeee (Jun 6, 2013)

Ar-Pe-Lo said:


> I shoot ex-primes (wood)...they are smoother then ex-powers (foam) and a tiny bit slower so if you shoot higher poundage you shoot primes, if you struggle with reaching distance you choose powers..., but I think main reason you see much more ex-primes is the fact that all top guys (who shoot W&W) shoots ex-primes


So most archers follow the lead of professional archers. They use what the pros use haha and pros like smoothness more than speed 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Jean-M'arc said:


> Inno EX Prime - Nano *wood* core / High modulus carbon
> Inno EX Power - Nano *foam* core / High modulus carbon


He's got it.


----------

